# IBS?



## hibs (Oct 29, 2019)

Hi,

I am 21 y.o female who first began having issues early in 2018. I had mucus when using the bathroom with on and off IBS-C and IBS-D, All tests came back clear, including a normal colonoscopy and it was put down to IBS, after that diagnosis I have hardly had an issue.

Now late 2019, I have the same symptoms as before but with a pain in the lower left thats painful when pushed and just feels full continuously, blood works are normal, CT scan and ultrasounds are normal and again it has just been put down to possible IBS with a referral to the same gastroenterologist who performed the colonoscopy.

My question is more so if anyone has had weeks of symptoms with a clear year or so for them to just return with no known trigger and last for weeks again? I feel drained with how I feel all of the time and am anxious that something major has been missed, any advice or similar stories would greatly assist, thank you.


----------

